# ISTANBUL | Kartal District Development News



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Dumankaya Vizyon | 105m | 33 fl | 22 fl | 18 fl | U/C*

*Dumankaya Vizyon | 105m | 33 fl | 22 fl | 18 fl | U/C *


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Ikon | 149m | 41 fl | U/C*

*Ikon | 149m | 41 fl | U/C *


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Reminds me of Rabo tower...*



Jakob said:


> *Ikon | 149m | 41 fl | U/C *


This reminds me of De Verrekijker (The Binoculars), the Rabobank HQ in Utrecht which is under construction.

See http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=772540&page=70


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Dragos Royal Towers: 19 fl - U/C*


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

^^ the jewels rip off!! grr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Uprise Elite: 154m / 42 fl - U/C*

*Uprise Elite: 154m / 42 fl - U/C*


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Kartal Ofis*

Project Location: Kartal
Project Year: 2011
Project Owner: Mehmet Karasu
Utilization Purpose: Office
Total Area (m2): 11111

Source: http://www.camoglu.com.tr/ENG/Projects/ProjectDetails.aspx?ProjectID=235


----------



## keremk (Aug 3, 2008)

Source: http://www.ematurkey.com/dragospark/


----------



## Dubrovnik (May 10, 2006)

There are so many exciting new projects in Istanbul. 
It seems to be new projects and constructions non stop.

Just amazing

kay:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Doğa Dragos Rezidans*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*ARCHITECT:* ecarch


----------



## Kizil Baron (Dec 29, 2011)

Do be honest, the project for the Kartal district seems to me rather ugly than beautyful. OK, the present status of the district isn't beautyful as well but they could just pick another project with looks just more normal. If we invade mars, then we can start this project there but I really find this project very very ugly.


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, the masterplan is cancelled so you don't need to worry.


----------



## Cardamomun (Nov 29, 2011)

love this city


----------

